# cutting board software



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

this may be old news...but ive just seen it for the first time.... :blink:
much easier this way!:wallbash:

http://www.lastalias.com/cbdesigner/


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for that link Jax...I've been hankerin' to try cutting boards, this may be the nudge I needed:thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks pretty neat, thanks for sharing the link.

John


----------

